# UPS c'est du n'importe quoi!



## Youyou (29 Septembre 2005)

Désolé de poster ce message ici, je sais pas où le mettre. 

Voila depuis une semaine je frétille d'impatiente en attendant mon petit joujou commandé lors de l'AE.

Je regarde l'état de ma commande hier qui m'indique que la bête est à Paris et que je devrais la recevoir sous peu. Je regarde sur le site de UPS, il semble en effet que ce soit UPS qui assure les livraisons et non plus TNT, qui m'indique "out for delivery". Je leur passe un coup de fil pour avoir plus d'info et là, tout calmement le gentil bonhomme de UPS me dit que oui en effet mon iBook est qq part dans paris, que non ils préviennent pas par téléphone du jour de livraison, que non ils préviennent pas non plus quand à l'heure ou la plage horaire de livraison outre "dans la journée" en clair de 8h à 19h, "mais vous aurez un avis de passage monsieur si vous n'êtes pas là" 
Formidable non! Bravo pour le service! Pas un mail pas un coup de fil...​


----------



## Macbeth (29 Septembre 2005)

Ok pour le coup de fil à la limite, il faudrait mobiliser une opératrice, mais bon elle serait mayée pour ca hein, je crois pas qu'UPS soit au bord de la faillite, mais un système de mailing automatique serait tout de même intelligent.....


----------



## ntx (29 Septembre 2005)

J'ai deja eu le cas avec un autre transporteur qui s'est decide a mettre un mot dans ma boite aux lettres apres son deuxieme passage infructueux pour que je prenne rendez-vous pour le troisieme. A croire qu'il y en a qui aiment bruler du gazoil pour des prunes.


----------



## Dramis (29 Septembre 2005)

Tu t'énerves pour rien, c'est la manière de fonctionner.  Tu imagines la logistique requise pour téléphoner à tout les clients qui attendent un colis, 80% des livraisons doivent se faire à des entreprises, pour le 20% restant ils tentent leur chance...

Ce soir tu vas avoir un avis de passage avec un numéro de colis et un téléphone, tu appelles dès ce soir pour programmer une livraison et là ils vont pouvoir t'indiquer une plage de passage, avant midi ou après midi.


----------



## Youyou (29 Septembre 2005)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'énerves pour rien, c'est la manière de fonctionner. Tu imagines la logistique requise pour téléphoner à tout les clients qui attendent un colis, 80% des livraisons doivent se faire à des entreprises, pour le 20% restant ils tentent leur chance...
> 
> Ce soir tu vas avoir un avis de passage avec un numéro de colis et un téléphone, tu appelles dès ce soir pour programmer une livraison et là ils vont pouvoir t'indiquer une plage de passage, avant midi ou après midi.



Le truc Dramis, c'est que c'est pas ce qu'ils vont faire selon le type que j'ai eu au téléphone (fort aimable par ailleurs). Ils me laissent un mot, puis repassent demain et ainsi de suite, ils ne veulent pas fixer de rendez-vous (toujours dixit le gentil bonhomme) et c'est ça qui m'énerve. Puis un mail, c'est pas très diificike à envoyer, genre : "Dear Truc muche, demain entre Xh et XXh vous receverez votre colis" histore que les gens puissent s'organiser si c'est des particuliers et pas des pros.

Mais c'est vrai que je râle surtout parceque je suis impatient et que mon imbécile de livreur coliposte à même pas pris la peine de sonner à l'interphone alors que il y avait du monde à l a maison...en clair deux livraisons qui partent en sucette le même jour ça me tape sur le système.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

ca me rassure vachement...


----------



## Youyou (29 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ca me rassure vachement...



Hé hé hé, je suis dit que ça allait te plaire t'en ai où d'ailleurs du status de ta livraison?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

Youyou a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé hé, je suis dit que ça allait te plaire t'en ai où d'ailleurs du status de ta livraison?


 

ben 

*Activity* *Location* *Date / Time (GMT)* Shipment Picked Up SHANGHAI, SH, CN 28 Sep 2005 12:30


dc voila...

la question est... comment ce pitin de livreur va deviner le digitcode de la premiere porte, si il appel pas ? il va le laisser ou son avis de passage... (les boites ont lettre etant a l'interieur de l'immeuble)... sur la porte dans la rue ?!?

je sens qu'il va falloir plus de temps a mon ibook pour faire entrepot/chez moi... que shangai/ france... mais bon...


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

Personnellement ça ne m'étonne pas du tout ce fonctionnement... que ce soit TNT, UPS ou DHL, ils te diront que c'est entre 8h et 17h. Ou au mieux par demie journée.


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> la question est... comment ce pitin de livreur va deviner le digitcode de la premiere porte, si il appel pas ? il va le laisser ou son avis de passage... (les boites ont lettre etant a l'interieur de l'immeuble)... sur la porte dans la rue ?!?



Chez moi c'est comme ça. Il va sonner avant, si ça ne répond pas, il va laisser un avis de passage sur la sonnette...


----------



## Macbeth (29 Septembre 2005)

yeh... c'est rustique quand même......passent même pas un coup de fil pour savoir q'il y a un code? genre, tu paye un truc, pas un paquet de gâteau non, un ordinateur, et le service ultra moderne c'est le post it sur la sonette ??? pas mal.


----------



## Dramis (29 Septembre 2005)

Youyou a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vrai que je râle surtout parceque je suis impatient et que mon imbécile de livreur coliposte à même pas pris la peine de sonner à l'interphone alors que il y avait du monde à l a maison...en clair deux livraisons qui partent en sucette le même jour ça me tape sur le système.



Je te comprends, j'étais un peu frustré quand je suis arrivée chez moi un soir et que je suis tombé sur un avis de passage de TNT, un soir de plus à attendre le G5...

Tu peux demander ou tu peux récupérer le colis, si ce n'est pas trop loin et que tu as une voiture, tu peux l'avoir dès ce soir.


----------



## jatse (29 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour a tous,
A ce que je viens de lire, j'ai eu de la chance, j'ai commandé par internet et ils m'ont indiqués la livraison le jour et sur une plage de 14h-16h. Et j'ai été livré en temps voulu.


----------



## Fondug (29 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement ça ne m'étonne pas du tout ce fonctionnement... que ce soit TNT, UPS ou DHL, ils te diront que c'est entre 8h et 17h. Ou au mieux par demie journée.


 
'tafait ! Comme le dit Dramis, les transporteurs réalisent la quasi-totalité de leur CA avec les entreprises, dans lesquelles en général il y a toujours qq'un de 8h à 18h...

Perso, dès que j'achete un truc à me faire livrer, j'donne l'adresse du bureau. Il y a aussi des points relais où ils peuvent déposer le colis, mais bon, faut avoir confiance...


----------



## Youyou (29 Septembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Perso, dès que j'achete un truc à me faire livrer, j'donne l'adresse du bureau



Alors ça j'aimerais bien mais se faire livrer un ordi dans un service d'urgences


----------



## Fondug (29 Septembre 2005)

Youyou a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça j'aimerais bien mais se faire livrer un ordi dans un service d'urgences


 
Ben justement, normalement t'es présent au bureau de 5h à 23h non ?? ok, je sors...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi c'est comme ça. Il va sonner avant, si ça ne répond pas, il va laisser un avis de passage sur la sonnette...


 
ha wai... mais chez moi... c'est un peu special... la sonnette est entre la 1ere porte et la grille... dc si t'as pas le digitcode... "tu rentre po", et tu peux meme po sonner...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> 'tafait ! Comme le dit Dramis, les transporteurs réalisent la quasi-totalité de leur CA avec les entreprises, dans lesquelles en général il y a toujours qq'un de 8h à 18h...
> 
> Perso, dès que j'achete un truc à me faire livrer, j'donne l'adresse du bureau. Il y a aussi des points relais où ils peuvent déposer le colis, mais bon, faut avoir confiance...


 
wiii... j'aurais du filer l'adresse de ma fac... :love:
 lol


----------



## Youyou (29 Septembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement, normalement t'es présent au bureau de 5h à 23h non ?? ok, je sors...



Ok t'as gagné  mais pour mon day off, ils pourraient me livrer à la maison, non


----------



## Fondug (29 Septembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> wiii... j'aurais du filer l'adresse de ma fac... :love:
> lol


 
Ben voilà ce que c'est que d'faire des études pendant 15 ans !!  

Méééééheeuu j'avais dis "perso" hein !!

Youyouy, en plus t'as un day off ? tsss


----------



## jean-lou (29 Septembre 2005)

Pour ma part, j'ai eu de la chance alors, le mec m'a dit vers 18h00 et le mec d'UPS est arrivé à 17H45 donc parfait.  

ils sont peut être plus gentils en province.

JEanlOu


----------



## Youyou (29 Septembre 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh IL EST Là!!!!

@+ avec des photos!!!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Septembre 2005)

Youyou a dit:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh IL EST Là!!!!
> 
> @+ avec des photos!!!!!


J'veux mon neveu


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2005)

Méfiez-vous d'UPS !


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Méfiez-vous d'UPS !


:affraid:


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Septembre 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jaipatoukompri.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Méfiez-vous d'UPS !


 
le mec fait ca... je lui fait manger le carton...


----------



## black_hat (29 Septembre 2005)

bonjour tout le monde,

bon alors moi je suis un futur switcheur avec un ibook 14' + un ipod 60Go (ne faisont pas les choses à moitié). quiconque ayant qqch à dire contre cette sélection le dise maintenant ou qu'il se taise à jamais !!!

enfin switcheur... si cela s'appelle vraiment switcher : car finalement le premier ordi qu'il y a eu à la maison était un mac LCII (pour ceux qui s'en souviennent) avec une très belle stylewriterII (je me demande d'ailleurs si y'a pas moyen de s'en servir encore avec un mac tout neuf??... ça sera qd même sacrément cool... ), certes à l'heure qu'il est je suis sur un pc, mais il n'est pas à mon nom. 

bref tout ça pour dire que je me suis posé pas mal de questions, auxquelles j'ai toujours trouvé une réponse ici (merci aussi à JPTK). la derniere de mes questions concernait l'adresse à mettre lors de la commande sachant que ça me semble difficile de mettre celle d'une fac (comme l'a justement fait remarquer qqun plus haut). mais là encore cette question à trouver une réponse simple : je vais mettre mon adresse et tant pis si UPS ou qui que ce soit reviennent à 2 ou 3 reprises avant de me trouver. 

par contre qqun pourrait -il me donner le temps d'attente entre la commande et l'arrivée (si tout se passe bien). qd c'est écrit "expédié sous 3 jours", c'est effectivment le cas?

sinon est ce que y' moyen d'avoir une housse gratuite en faisant du charme au téléphone ou ça ne vaut pas la peine d'essayer ??...  


je vous previendrez evidemment qd la chose arrivera , malheureusement pas de photos je pense car je n'ai tout simplement pas d'appareil de plus l'internet ne sera pas installer... 

sur ce, à bientot.


----------



## jean-lou (29 Septembre 2005)

Moi à partir du moment ou ils ont dit que la commande était parti, ca a effectivement pris moins de trois jours. Bon maintenant j'ai des galères a n'en plus finir mais le délai a était respecté de ce côté.
  

JEanlOu


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir black_hat

Habituellement il faut ajouter 3-4 jour de plus pour l'expédition... tu peux suivre ton colis depuis le site d'AppleStore ensuite sur le site de TNT...

Pour la housse... hummmm...   elles sont très coriaces les opératrices d'Apple, ceci dit tu peux toujours tenter ta chance... et tiens nous au courant... 

Au fait bienvenue dans les forums de MacGé...


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2005)

Hé hé ! Voilà le back hat ! Un nouveau switcher ! 

Comme quoi ma mac évangélisation sur jamrek.com porte des fruits !  :love: 

Demain j'attends un powerbook 15 pouces 1,33 ghz via UPS, j'espère que c'est pas le mec de la vidéo qui livre !


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé ! Voilà le back hat ! Un nouveau switcher !
> 
> Comme quoi ma mac évangélisation sur jamrek.com porte des fruits !  :love:
> 
> Demain j'attends un powerbook 15 pouces 1,33 ghz via UPS, j'espère que c'est pas le mec de la vidéo qui livre !



     




> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jaipatoukompri.


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Septembre 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jaipatoukompri.


----------



## fred1322 (30 Septembre 2005)

J'ai eu effectivement plusieurs mésaventures avec UPS dont une particulièrement abracadabrantesque.

La livraison a mis une semaine pour se faire. Le premier jour le livreur est soit disant passé mais n'a pas trouvé l'adresse, le deuxième jour ils ont oubliés de remettre le coli en livraison, le troisième jour le livreur est soit disant passé alors qu'il n'y avait personne, le quatrième jour aussi sauf que à l'heure de son soit disant passage j'étais justement au téléphone avec la hotline d'UPS. J'ai evidemment tappé un scandale car je n'apprécie pas d'être traité de menteur lorsque je suis client d'un service.  Il a finalement fallu qu'un cadre d'Irlande intervienne pour que mon colis soit livré la semaine suivante. J'ai l'impression que dans les grande villes, les livreurs ont des tournées un peu demesurées, que les particuliers passant en dernier sont zappés pour pouvoir finir à l'heure quitte à prétendre l'absence du client.


----------



## JPTK (30 Septembre 2005)

:love:


----------

